# Network Managers for FreeBSD



## usakhncit (Feb 15, 2019)

Hi
I have just moved to FreeBSD from Linux and now experimenting and learning BSD these days. In this context I have a question. In Linux Network Manager is very popular for managing Wired/Wireless Networks. So, I installed Network Manager in FreeBSD from ports. However, upon installation Network Manager gave message this it is not being currently maintained. Moreover, I am able to add Network Manager in XFCE Taskbar, but not in Gnome (which should add it by itself). So, my question is that why in FreeBSD Network Manager is not properly maintained, and are there other popular Desktop based GUI tools to manage/use wired and wireless network and can fit in Taskbar like Network Manager?
Regards


----------

